# Estação Meteorológica: Calibrar a pressão



## hvalentim (13 Dez 2007 às 12:59)

Olá a todos,

Acabo de adquirir e instalar uma Oregon WMR100 e em breve conto disponibilizar os dados de observação em linha a partir da zona da Charneca da Caparica.

Foi quando andava à procura de informação que me deparei com este fórum, que me parece o local correcto para junto de utilizadores mais experientes obter ajuda/opiniões relativamente ao seguinte.

Ao fazer o ajuste de compensação de altitude do barómetro dei-me conta de que  usando a altitude real a que estou (cerca de 65 mts) obtenho valores que não podem estar correctos (e.g. 1020hPa quando em linha verifico que os valores em redor andam na casa dos 1026hPa). Para obter leituras próximas da realidade tenho de inserir uma altitude de 120-130 metros (ou seja, 60 a mais do que a realidade).

*A minha dúvida é: na vossa experiência é normal isto suceder (ter de inserir um valor em altitude superior ao real para obter leituras certas)? Ou será que podemos dizer que a minha unidade vem "especialmente desafinada"?*

Agradeço comentários. Obrigado.


----------



## HotSpot (13 Dez 2007 às 14:20)

*Re: (Des)ajuste de altitude (WMR100)*

Bem vindo!!!

Mais uma estação na Margem Sul 

A pressão que tu ves nas outras estações já está ajustada ao nível do mar. Tens de ver no manual como subir algumas unidades para acertares também a tua.

Está tudo ok com o equipamento  Fica descansado.

Mete lá isso a funcionar e disponibiliza os dados online


----------



## Ledo (13 Dez 2007 às 18:21)

*Re: Dúvida com (des)ajuste de altitude (barómetro)*



hvalentim disse:


> Olá a todos,
> 
> Acabo de adquirir e instalar uma Oregon WMR100 e em breve conto disponibilizar os dados de observação em linha a partir da zona da Charneca da Caparica.
> 
> ...



Boas! Tenho uma estação exactamente igual à tua e a minha comparada, já com a respectiva correção tinha um valor de pressão inferior em 2 a 3hPa em relação à estação que usei como referência (estação do IM de Pedras Rubras). 

Como a estação não tem ajuste de offset, fiz a correção no weather display de +2,7hPa. Para que a disparidade não fosse tão grande resolvi aumentar a altitude em 10m e assim o valor máx de erro positivo é 1,7hPa.

É este valor corrigido que reporto para o Wunderground. As estações que se encontram à minha volta pessoais e uma pertence a um membro do forum que mora em gondomar, temos valor semelhantes de pressão sem correcção, emboras a dele seja mais precisa porque a resolução é de 0,1hPa.

Qualquer dúvida que tenhas sobre a estação apita, pois já tenho acerca de um mês a minha e pode ser que te consiga esclarecer alguma dúvida que tenhas. Não me perguntes sobre o anenómetro e o pluviómetro que comprei a minha sem eles!


----------



## hvalentim (13 Dez 2007 às 21:30)

*Re: (Des)ajuste de altitude (WMR100)*

Obrigado pelo acolhimento e pelas respostas.

Acabo de testar a estação noutro local a outra altitude (170 mts) e o erro parece consistente: obtenho valores inferiores em cerca de 6 hPa às estações de referência mais próximas, consultadas aqui.

Em boa verdade, no manual, a precisão reclamada é de "aprox. 10 hPa"; portanto 6 hPa cai dentro do erro "previsto" mas a mim, sendo a minha primeira estação, parece-me francamente elevado/mau; por comparação mesmo com os 3 (2,7) da do Ledo. Se possível, gostava de ter mais inputs de outros utilizadores com outros modelos...

Por outro lado, não havendo a possibilidade de fazer o tal  "offset" e tendo a possibilidade de agir apenas sobre o parâmetro "altitude" (atribuindo-lhe, como compensação, valores superiores aos reais) *pergunto-me se os valores obtidos serão em conformidade coerentes (designadamente, se a fórmula +10 mts = +1 hPa é estável e igualmente aplicável a 200 como a 2000 metros...)*?

A minha vem com anemómetro e pluviómetro; colocação em linha talvez segunda; depois partilho aqui.


----------



## hvalentim (13 Dez 2007 às 21:50)

*Re: (Des)ajuste de altitude (WMR100)*

Ora aqui >>  está a resposta à minha própria dúvida, parece que não:
"If a barometer is moved upwards from nominal sea level its readings should reduce roughly by 1 hPa (1 mbar) for every 10 metres increase in altitude (conclusão que eu tinha tirado empiricamente)  *but note that the rate-of-change of pressure with altitude itself reduces significantly and non-linearly with altitude*."

Por outro lado, conforme bem nota o HotSpot, "In other words, the pressure values published or broadcast are not those directly measured by barometers - which are rarely sited at sea level - but rather the pressure values that those barometers would have measured had they been sited at (ie mostly lowered to) sea level." *Eu interpretei no entanto que o ajuste/introdução manual no barómetro da altitude local teria justamente a função de nivelar  e tornar comparável a leitura obtida*. Enganei-me?*

[*"So if your barometer is not sited at sea level and you wish to compare its readings with weather forecast values you will first need to calculate and apply an altitude correction... to an arbitrarily agreed datum height - mean sea level".]

Ou o Instituto de Meteorologia aplica outro tipo de correcções adicionais (designadamente tendo presente a irregularidade dos Datums)? Ou seja: afinal quantos parâmetros têm de ser tido em contas nos cálculos para obter com o meu barómetro valores comparáveis com os "oficiais"? A altitude do local não chega?


----------



## Ledo (13 Dez 2007 às 22:27)

*Re: (Des)ajuste de altitude (WMR100)*



hvalentim disse:


> Ora aqui >>  está a resposta à minha própria dúvida, parece que não:
> "If a barometer is moved upwards from nominal sea level its readings should reduce roughly by 1 hPa (1 mbar) for every 10 metres increase in altitude (conclusão que eu tinha tirado empiricamente)  *but note that the rate-of-change of pressure with altitude itself reduces significantly and non-linearly with altitude*."
> 
> Por outro lado, conforme bem nota o HotSpot, "In other words, the pressure values published or broadcast are not those directly measured by barometers - which are rarely sited at sea level - but rather the pressure values that those barometers would have measured had they been sited at (ie mostly lowered to) sea level." *Eu interpretei no entanto que o ajuste/introdução manual no barómetro da altitude local teria justamente a função de nivelar  e tornar comparável a leitura obtida*. Enganei-me?*
> ...



Bem, tens 2 opções: ou sobes a altura como fizeste, ou então no software no offset da pressão colocas +6mb e regulas-te pelo software e não pelo valor da estação.

Eu regulo-me pela 2ª opção. Se quiseres faz como eu sobes 10m na altitude e colocas um valor mais baixo no offset do software.


----------



## Vince (13 Dez 2007 às 22:34)

*Re: (Des)ajuste de altitude (WMR100)*



hvalentim disse:


> Ou o Instituto de Meteorologia aplica outro tipo de correcções adicionais (designadamente tendo presente a irregularidade dos Datums)? Ou seja: afinal quantos parâmetros têm de ser tido em contas nos cálculos para obter com o meu barómetro valores comparáveis com os "oficiais"? A altitude do local não chega?



Olá, bem vindo ao Forum.

Tens que acertar a pressão até esta coincidir com a pressão de outra estação oficial, o mais próxima possivel. 

Uma vez certa, depois vais ver que nos próximos dias a tua pressão coincide com as oficiais. Eventualmente precisas de fazer um ou outro pequeno acerto pois por exemplo se fores calibrar agora, o IM só tem a pressão de há algum tempo atrás e não o valor da pressão neste exacto momento. Por exemplo estão 1027.5 em Lisboa no site do IM, mas corresponde às 21:00 e não às 22:30 em que  escrevo esta mensagem. Mas se te guiares por outras estações online sem ser do IM já não tens  esse problema.
Já agora, como obtiveste a altitude do teu local ?

Segundo o manual da WMR100 que encontrei na Net, deve ser aqui:



> To set the altitude level compensation for the
> Barometer readings:
> 1. In the UV / Barometer / Rainfall Area and Barometer
> reading display. Press and hold MODE to enter the
> ...


----------



## hvalentim (13 Dez 2007 às 22:50)

*Re: (Des)ajuste de altitude (WMR100)*

De acordo Vince, foi por aí que eu comecei. Simplesmente sucede que me parece que* o que idealmente deveria suceder é que a minha estação com introdução da correcção do valor da altitude local* deveria automaticamente dar o mesmo valor/resultado que os oficialmente fornecidos pelo Instituto de Meteorologia* ou - para esse efeito - por outras estações "amadoras" próximas no WeatherUnderground. Ora isso não sucede, o meu barómetro dá um valor inferior em 6 hPa.

Tentar remediar pelo ajuste da "altitude" até pode funcionar menos mal, tanto melhor quanto menos elevado o local da observação, mas fica complicado com variações de altitude (por ex. duvido que a relação 10 mt = 1 hPa se mantenha no cimo da Estrela); sendo necessário chegar lá por palpites empíricos; ora eu não comprei a estação para "andar a palpitar" mas para ter valores precisos; esperando que ela por si os saiba calcular. E o que isto quer dizer, se não me está a falhar nada(?), é que a estação vem de origem desajustada em 6 hPa; de onde a minha questão ao fórum: "devo conformar-me com um erro de 6 hPa ou ir trocar a estação à loja?").

Outra questão: que espécie de barómetro usa este tipo de estações "electrónicas"? Mercúrio?

__________________
*Que é fácil de conhecer usando as cartas M888 ou os dados altimétricos disponibilizados pela NASA (pessoalmente cruzei as cartas militares - que incluem curvas de nível - com os dados SRTM da NASA no software oziexplorer) ou mesmo com um GPS (erro em altitude pode ser significativo) ou presumo o Google Earth (que deve usar os dados NASA e tem - testemunhei - em partes do território nacional desvios de mesmo 40 metros face às fotos).


----------



## Ledo (14 Dez 2007 às 00:09)

*Re: (Des)ajuste de altitude (WMR100)*

Sempre podes ir lá e pedires para trocar por outra alegando qe a pressao nao da valores correctos mesmo calibrada e ai ja tiras as teimas.


----------



## Fil (14 Dez 2007 às 01:05)

*Re: (Des)ajuste de altitude (WMR100)*



hvalentim disse:


> De acordo Vince, foi por aí que eu comecei. Simplesmente sucede que me parece que* o que idealmente deveria suceder é que a minha estação com introdução da correcção do valor da altitude local* deveria automaticamente dar o mesmo valor/resultado que os oficialmente fornecidos pelo Instituto de Meteorologia* ou - para esse efeito - por outras estações "amadoras" próximas no WeatherUnderground. Ora isso não sucede, o meu barómetro dá um valor inferior em 6 hPa.
> 
> Tentar remediar pelo ajuste da "altitude" até pode funcionar menos mal, tanto melhor quanto menos elevado o local da observação, mas fica complicado com variações de altitude (por ex. duvido que a relação 10 mt = 1 hPa se mantenha no cimo da Estrela); sendo necessário chegar lá por palpites empíricos; ora eu não comprei a estação para "andar a palpitar" mas para ter valores precisos; esperando que ela por si os saiba calcular. E o que isto quer dizer, se não me está a falhar nada(?), é que a estação vem de origem desajustada em 6 hPa; de onde a minha questão ao fórum: "devo conformar-me com um erro de 6 hPa ou ir trocar a estação à loja?").
> 
> Outra questão: que espécie de barómetro usa este tipo de estações "electrónicas"? Mercúrio?



Mas todos os barómetros têm que ser ajustados, eles não vêm com a pressão calibrada por defeito, pois eles não podem medir a pressão da mesma forma que medem a temperatura (se repares, o sensor que trata da pressão é o que fica dentro de casa). O unico que tens que fazer é ajustar a altitude até ficares com a pressão certa, nem que tenhas que meter a altitude a 1000 m, ou então fazes como já aqui disseram, através do software. 

Eu também tive uma Oregon com esse ajuste de altitude, e tinha que meter uma altitude diferente da minha para me dar a pressão certa. A minha estação actual (Oregon WMR928NX) já não tem esse ajuste de altitude, apenas dá para ajustar o valor da pressão manualmente, por isso eu simplesmente meto a mesma pressão da estação do IM, ou então uso a pressão prevista pelos modelos numéricos. De tempos em tempos tenho que estar a ajustá-la porque, afinal de contas, isto são apenas brinquedos para amadores.


----------



## hvalentim (14 Dez 2007 às 03:08)

*Re: (Des)ajuste de altitude (WMR100)*



Fil disse:


> Mas todos os barómetros têm que ser ajustados, eles não vêm com a pressão calibrada por defeito, pois eles não podem medir a pressão da mesma forma que medem a temperatura.



Certo, mas através de modelos matemáticos parece-me que em teoria é possível ajustar o barómetro de fábrica de maneira que subsequentemente, alterando apenas a "altitude" se obtenha uma precisão superior a 6 hPa.



Fil disse:


> Ou então uso a pressão prevista pelos modelos numéricos.



Quais modelos numéricos? Existe algum software para o seu cálculo?

Entretanto, como curiosidade, cheguei por testes (ver tabela infra) à conclusão de que o valor de compensação da altitude que está a ser usado pela estação é qualquer coisa como 1hPa por cada não 10 como pensava mas cerca de 9 metros, mais concretamente 8.9. Parece ser um cálculo linear - logo, a ser assim, necessariamente "irrealista" (fico no entanto sem saber se a temperatura por ex. também está a ser levada em linha de conta):

A - B - C
-100 - 991 - 9,09
0 - 1002 - 0,00
170 - 1021 - 8,95 (local)
630 -1073 - 8,87
1250 - 1142 - 8,93
2500 - 1282 - 8,93

A = Altitude em metros (permite ajuste em incrementos de 10 mts)	
B = Pressão exibida pela estação (hPa)		
C = dif. mt.s/dif. hPa (compensa 1 hPa por cada x metros dados na coluna)		

Nota 1: Real aprox. (valores oficiais estac. ref. + próxima): 1027		
Nota 2: De referir que a estação demora cerca de 10 minutos (a calcular) entre a mudança da altitude e a exibição do novo valor. Ou seja, o lapso de tempo entre leituras poderá justificará os pequenos diferenciais.


----------



## Vince (14 Dez 2007 às 10:20)

*Re: (Des)ajuste de altitude (WMR100)*



hvalentim disse:


> Certo, mas através de modelos matemáticos parece-me que em teoria é possível ajustar o barómetro de fábrica de maneira que subsequentemente, alterando apenas a "altitude" se obtenha uma precisão superior a 6 hPa.



O "problema" deve ter a ver com isso, e estende-se a todas as estações, não é um problema da tua estação. Não existe uma fórmula linear para fazer esses cálculos só com a altitude, para calculares rigorosamente a pressão ao nivel do mar a partir da pressão que estás a medir noutra altitude tens que conhecer a situação da atmosfera nesse momento, no teu local, e ao nivel do mar, por exemplo a densidade do ar varia muito com temperatura e humidade, e não basta a temperatura  do local, é necessário também o Gradiente de Temperatura em função da altitude no momento em que fazes a calibração, etc, etc. Provavelmente a estação tem uma fórmula "grosso-modo" mas que depois é preciso afinar para cada altitude.

Dá uma olhadela na equação barométrica:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barometric_formula



hvalentim disse:


> Quais modelos numéricos? Existe algum software para o seu cálculo?



O Fil estava a referir-se a usares as previsões dos modelos numéricos para saberes a pressão para esse local em determinada hora. Mas penso que usares a pressão duma estação oficial ou as Metar dum aeroporto próximo é muito mais acertado e simples, pois o output dos modelos são sempre previsões/suposições e não a realidade, mesmo no run mais recente. No entanto em dias de grande estabilidade ou pântano barométrico os modelos numéricos servem, até porque a margem de erro na precisão destas estações amadoras é superior às pequenas oscilações que poderá haver. Como o Fil disse, isto são equipamentos amadores e didáticos, mesmo os mais caros. E nem sequer deveriam disponibilizar a pressão até uma casa decimal, que o erro é superior a isso dando assim uma falsa noção de precisão que elas não tem de todo. Não são instrumentos cientificos como são os sensores das estações oficiais, em que apenas o barómetro deve custar várias vezes o que custa uma estação destas no seu todo.

Podes obteres um meteograma (gráfico ou texto) do modelo GFS por exemplo, usa este link inserindo depois as tuas coordenadas (decimais) mas como disse, é preferivel e mais fácil usares a pressão duma estação oficial.
http://www.arl.noaa.gov/ready/cmet.html

Exemplo do Output do modelo GFS (run das 06:00z de hoje, há 4 run's diferentes/dia) para Lisboa.


```
GFS#                                                      
 Latitude: 38.77 Longitude:  -9.13 &               
 DATA INITIAL TIME: 14 DEC 2007 [B]06Z[/B]&�����
 CALCULATION STARTED AT: 14 DEC 2007 06Z&
 HOURS OF CALCULATION:  84 &
 
FIELD  MSL PRESSURE  
LEVEL           
UNITS      HPA  
 HR
+  0.   1025.9
[B]+  3.   1026.3[/B]
+  6.   1025.4
+  9.   1023.5
+ 12.   1023.8
+ 15.   1024.5
+ 18.   1024.2
```

Se reparares o GFS no run das 06:00z previa 1026.3 para Lisboa às 09:00 horas, no entanto as estações do IM a essa hora registavam 1027 (Geofísico) e 1026.8 (G.Coutinho). Portanto logo aqui haveria um pequeno erro se recorresses às previsões dos modelos numéricos como o GFS.
O problema com as estações do IM é que eles ainda demoram umas 2 horas a disponibilizar os dados. Depois vais ter que ir vendo se bate mais ou menos certo a tua leitura e as do IM.




hvalentim disse:


> Entretanto, como curiosidade, cheguei por testes (ver tabela infra) à conclusão de que o valor de compensação da altitude que está a ser usado pela estação é qualquer coisa como 1hPa por cada não 10 como pensava mas cerca de 9 metros, mais concretamente 8.9.



Tenho visto a usarem 8 ou 8.5 para calcular a "grosso modo".
E também já tinha lido isso que referes, que convem estabilizar o sensor durante algum tempo.

Já percebi que és uma pessoa que gosta de números e rigor matemático, e que te está a fazer uma enorme confusão teres que "martelar" no teu caso a altitude para obteres rigor, um contrasenso lógico para quem procura precisão. Mas vais ver que uma vez tudo calibrado a estação se vai comportar muito bem, e cá esperamos os dados online.


----------



## Minho (15 Dez 2007 às 16:34)

*Re: (Des)ajuste de altitude (WMR100)*

Exactamente como disse o Vince.

O problema da redução da pressão ao nível do mar é que assume que a temperatura do ar varia a uma taxa fixa desde a altitude a que estamos até à altitude de 0 metros. 







Por isso *há sempre um erro*  associado a qualquer redução da pressão ao nível do mar. É por esta razão que as pressões atmosféricas feitas pelos organismos oficiais é feita sempre, preferencialmente em estações que se situem abaixo dos 1000 metros sobre o nível o mar, de modo a minimizar os erros ao efectuar a redução da pressão.


----------



## Vince (27 Dez 2007 às 19:28)

*Re: A tua Estação Meteorológica*



RMSSF disse:


> Agora a questão de caloiro:
> Como calibrar o indicador da pressão sem a ajuda de outro barómetro calibrado?
> Desejo mantê-lo calibrado para o valor médio do nível do mar, para a minha localização - Fafe - a cerca de 350m de altitude.
> Podia ter calibrado pelos dados publicados no site do IM, mas até ao momento não vi ainda lá disponíveis valores para a estação mais próxima - Braga - pelo que neste momento calibrei-o fazendo a média com os valores de pressão e de localização geográfica das estações de Viana do Castelo, Vila Real e Porto.
> Existirá porventura alguma fonte que forneça uma carta barométrica com uma resolução suficiente para calibrar um barómetro?



Olá, bem vindo ao forum.

Sobre a pressão, dá uma olhadela neste tópico:
 Estação Meteorológica: Calibrar a pressão

Mas resumidamente tens que fazer isso que dizes, orientares-te pela estação mais próxima do IM. O único problema é que o IM disponibiliza os dados com 2 horas de atraso, pelo que se quiseres ser muito rigoroso não consegues. 
Mas é sempre um valor aproximado, até porque a Lidl nem tem decimas na pressão penso eu. É uma questão depois nos próximos dias ires comparando a tua leitura às do IM para as mesmas horas e rectificares alguma coisa se necessário.
Também podes dar uma olhadela nos modelos de previsão numérica a ver como evolui a pressão.Mas isto são previsões, e não a realidade. O melhor é as estações do IM.

De qq forma, deixo aqui o output do modelo GFS no run do meio dia de hoje para as coordenadas de Fafe, sempre ficas com uma ideia da tendência da pressão.

GFS#                                                      
 Latitude: 41.45 Longitude:  -8.17 &               
 DATA INITIAL TIME: 27 DEC 2007 12Z&�����
 CALCULATION STARTED AT: 27 DEC 2007 12Z&
 HOURS OF CALCULATION:  84 &

FIELD  MSL PRESSURE  
LEVEL           
UNITS      HPA  
 HR
+  0.   1031.9 (meio dia)
+  3.   1030.8
+  6.   1031.0
+  9.   1032.0
+ 12.   1032.3
+ 15.   1031.8
+ 18.   1031.0
+ 21.   1032.3
+ 24.   1031.5

http://www.arl.noaa.gov/ready/cmet.html
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rtavn061.png
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/superficie/observacaoEmaRegional.jsp?regiao=10&tipoObs=pres


----------



## RMSSF (27 Dez 2007 às 22:41)

*Re: (Des)ajuste de altitude (WMR100)*



hvalentim disse:


> Outra questão: que espécie de barómetro usa este tipo de estações "electrónicas"? Mercúrio?



É usado um dispositivo piezoresistivo, em que a resistência eléctrica do material semiconductor de que é feito varia conforme a pressão mecânica a que está sujeito.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pressure_sensor
São distintos mas ainda semelhantes aos dispositivos piezoelétricos mais comuns, como microfones, pequenos bezouros dos relógios de pulso e telemóveis, geradores de faísca eléctrica para isqueiros, etc.

Quanto aos sensores de temperatura, há dois tipos principais e distintos, os de junção P/N de semiconductor, e os de material resistivo de elevado coeficiente de temperatura ou termistor - NTC's e PTC's - sendo estes últimos os mais comuns e mais usados.

Já os sensores de humidade do ar são feitos aproveitando a sensibilidade à humidade da propriedade dielétrica de um polímero, são dispositivos conhecidos no mundo da electrónica como 'humicap'.


Abraço,

Rui


----------



## PanteraNegra (28 Dez 2007 às 15:07)

*Re: (Des)ajuste de altitude (WMR100)*



Vince disse:


> Olá, bem vindo ao Forum.
> 
> 
> Já agora, como obtiveste a altitude do teu local ?



Boa pergunta! Eu uso o Google Earth, mas deve haver um meio mais cientifíco que tambem gostaria de conhecer.

PN.


----------



## hvalentim (28 Dez 2007 às 15:30)

*Re: (Des)ajuste de altitude (WMR100)*



RMSSF disse:


> É usado um dispositivo piezoresistivo, em que a resistência eléctrica do material semiconductor de que é feito varia conforme a pressão mecânica a que está sujeito.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pressure_sensor


Obrigado!


----------



## diogo (6 Abr 2008 às 00:40)

Também tive esse problema até à uns dias, mas parece que o resolvi. O meu sensor está a 156m de altitude (no Google Earth), mas coloquei 180m na unidade de casa (Oregon a cores (não sei o modelo)) e fui ver ao freemeteo.com e ao IM , a pressão batia certo nos três valores. 
Mas o que será que está mal? As altitudes do Google Earth ou os valores de pressão/altitude nas estações meteorológicas? É que essa margem de erro é comum a todas as estações...


----------



## diogo (8 Abr 2008 às 11:34)

No Google Earth a minha casa está a 156m, mas um amigo meu tem um altímetro e deu 168m. Ajudem-me - Em qual devo confiar?


----------



## HotSpot (8 Abr 2008 às 11:49)

diogo disse:


> No Google Earth a minha casa está a 156m, mas um amigo meu tem um altímetro e deu 168m. Ajudem-me - Em qual devo confiar?



Não deves confiar em nenhum 

Podem servir de referência para acertar a pressão e para acertar esta só comparando com a estação oficial mais perto.


----------



## rbsmr (10 Mai 2008 às 15:41)

diogo disse:


> No Google Earth a minha casa está a 156m, mas um amigo meu tem um altímetro e deu 168m. Ajudem-me - Em qual devo confiar?



Podes tentar com um GPS. Mas não dou certeza nenhumas quanto a um resultado, pelo menos, 99,9% de fiabilidade.


----------



## Vince (10 Mai 2008 às 20:22)

O Google Earth não é 100% fiável, vejo por mim próprio. O GPS é um pouco mais fiável mas também não tanto como as pessoas pensam. De qualquer forma a forma ideal de calibrar é por uma estação de confiança mais próxima e não pela altitude. A pressão em função da altitude varia conforme o tempo que está e julgo que até a própria latitude, daí que uma estação não possa vir de fábrica preparada para todas as situações. É calibrar pela estação oficial ou de confiança mais próxima e esquecer a altitude.


----------



## Pico (27 Jun 2008 às 18:33)

Ora viva, sei que venho um bocado tarde... mas aqui fica o meu contributo para quem ande a tentar calibrar o seu barómetro ou barógrafo.

É muito simples de compararem os valores que têm na vossa estação com valores analiticos.





onde z é a vossa altitude em km
H altura de escala isotérmica pode ser considerado 7,31 (km)
Ps é a pressão atmosférica à superfície

É óbvio que estamos a considerar uma atmosfera homogénea, isotérmica, e que g não varia com a altitude. Alem de outras.

Estas aproximações podem ser consideradas precisas pois, 90% da massa da atmosfera encontra-se dentro da escala que vamos utilizar, temos a Temperatura na atmosfera a variar nas altitudes que podemos considerar entre os 200 e 280 K, também estamos a considerar que g não varia, o que é uma aproximação exacta tendo em conta a escala.

Devo salientar que a maior parte dos dados disponíveis de pressões barométricas está corrigido para a cota 0, ou seja para o nível do mar, pois só
assim  podem ser tiradas conclusões com interesse na dinâmica da atmosfera, devemos também ter noção que uma estação a 2000m de altitude não nos iria fornecer bons dados para comparações barométricas devido á elevada altitude a variação de pressão não vai estar dentro da escala considerada, sendo mais susceptível a erro.

A partir disto e olhando para as vossas questões no forum a diferença de cotas não será assim tão significante, tendo também em conta a precisão do aparelho.


----------



## romeupaz (5 Set 2008 às 00:28)

Para saberem a altitude oficial portuguesa vão a:

http://www.igeoe.pt/

Usem o IE de preferência


----------



## Lightning (29 Out 2008 às 16:14)

Este tópico é mesmo útil


----------



## Lightning (29 Out 2008 às 16:37)

Alguém me diz porque é que no site do IM não consigo ver os valores de pressão atmosférica do Barreiro / Barreiro (Lavradio) / Almada (P. Rainha)??

É que queria calibrar a minha estação, e sem ser esses três sítios não sei por onde é que hei-de fazê-lo...


----------



## HotSpot (29 Out 2008 às 17:37)

Frank_Tornado disse:


> Alguém me diz porque é que no site do IM não consigo ver os valores de pressão atmosférica do Barreiro / Barreiro (Lavradio) / Almada (P. Rainha)??
> 
> É que queria calibrar a minha estação, e sem ser esses três sítios não sei por onde é que hei-de fazê-lo...



Olha, o que te posso aconselhar é orientares-te pela minha.


----------



## Lightning (29 Out 2008 às 18:27)

HotSpot disse:


> Olha, o que te posso aconselhar é orientares-te pela minha.



Obrigado. Quando precisar de saber o valor da pressão, mando-te uma MP ou escrevo um post neste mesmo tópico.


----------



## Vince (29 Out 2008 às 18:37)

Frank_Tornado disse:


> Obrigado. Quando precisar de saber o valor da pressão, mando-te uma MP ou escrevo um post neste mesmo tópico.



Não precisas de lhe escrever, ele tem tudo online praticamente em tempo real 

http://www.meteomoita.com/


----------



## Lightning (29 Out 2008 às 18:44)

Vince disse:


> Não precisas de lhe escrever, ele tem tudo online praticamente em tempo real
> 
> http://www.meteomoita.com/



Ah ok. Obrigado


----------



## Iceberg (31 Jan 2009 às 22:36)

HELP! Tenho uma Weather Station 433 Mhz, comprada há uns dois anos no DE BORLA, nunca calibrei a pressão, como devo fazê-lo ? 

Agora já tenho a estação de Gualtar, mesmo em frente a minha casa, posso confirmar lá os valores em real time, mas deverá haver algum botão na minha máquina, para calibrar esses dados !?


----------



## Zapiao (20 Fev 2009 às 02:10)

Sim deve ter algum botao (set).


----------



## CT1ETE (20 Fev 2009 às 23:12)

Iceberg disse:


> HELP! Tenho uma Weather Station 433 Mhz, comprada há uns dois anos no DE BORLA, nunca calibrei a pressão, como devo fazê-lo ?
> 
> Agora já tenho a estação de Gualtar, mesmo em frente a minha casa, posso confirmar lá os valores em real time, mas deverá haver algum botão na minha máquina, para calibrar esses dados !?



Só uma nota. A estação de Gualtar está a indicar a pressão absoluta e não a relativa ao nível do mar.


----------



## DMartins (25 Fev 2009 às 11:17)

Iceberg disse:


> HELP! Tenho uma Weather Station 433 Mhz, comprada há uns dois anos no DE BORLA, nunca calibrei a pressão, como devo fazê-lo ?
> 
> Agora já tenho a estação de Gualtar, mesmo em frente a minha casa, posso confirmar lá os valores em real time, mas deverá haver algum botão na minha máquina, para calibrar esses dados !?


Não há nada mais relativo ao modelo?
*Só Weather Station 433 Mhz?*


----------



## alamcar (26 Mar 2009 às 21:33)

Boa noite

Tenho uma estação WMR200 e penso que existe alguns disparates com a indicação da pressão, aparentemente dá valores comparados com a estação do aeroporto de P. Rubras sempre mais quatros dígitos.
Vou tentar levar a estação base até junto do aeroporto para tirar duvidas.
Como li que alguns equipamentos desta marca tem-se acesso por soft. onde poderei fazer alguma consulta?
Gostava de ter a certeza antes de ir reclamar
A minha cota em altitude anda pelos vinte metros

Saudações


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Mar 2009 às 22:43)

alamcar disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Tenho uma estação WMR200 e penso que existe alguns disparates com a indicação da pressão, aparentemente dá valores comparados com a estação do aeroporto de P. Rubras sempre mais quatros dígitos.
> Vou tentar levar a estação base até junto do aeroporto para tirar duvidas.
> ...



Não há nenhum problema com a estação, ela tem mesmo de ser calibrada manualmente para a pressão indicada pela estação do Porto/Pedras Rubras.

Tenta telefonar ao IM e pedir a pressão atmosférica na hora, para que a calibres com mais rigor.


----------



## alamcar (26 Mar 2009 às 22:59)

Certo
Só gostava de saber como ajustar, para os valores correctos sem mexer sem mexer na calibração da altitude?
No manual que acompanha o equipamento, parece escasso.
Tenho um roter linkys WG200g o que necessito para colocar esta estação a disponibiliza os dados online.

Os meus agradecimentos


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Mar 2009 às 13:08)

alamcar disse:


> Certo
> Só gostava de saber como ajustar, para os valores correctos sem mexer sem mexer na calibração da altitude?
> No manual que acompanha o equipamento, parece escasso.
> Tenho um roter linkys WG200g o que necessito para colocar esta estação a disponibiliza os dados online.
> ...



Quanto à calibração da pressão nessa estação, não te sei ajudar, pois não estou habituado a trabalhar com esse modelo, mas deve ser um procedimento fácil; alguém que tenha uma estação igual poderá ajudar-te nessa especificidade.

Quanto à transmissão dos dados da estação para a Internet, é necessário que a conectes via USB ao computador e este permaneça ligado para que a transmissão de dados seja feita.
Basta instalar o software adequado à estação no PC e fazer a configuração desse dispositivo.
Depois, é só deixar o computador a fazer a transmissão.

Caso não pretendas ter o computador permanentemente ligado, há uma alternativa evidente; o Linksys NSLU2 com a posterior instalação do software Meteohub nesse mesmo mini-servidor.

O hardware em si (Linksys NSLU2) custa cerca de 85 a 90 €.
O software que foi desenvolvido especialmente para esse mini-servidor e que irá ser instalado posteriormente (Meteohub) custa actualmente 59 €.

O investimento total neste acessório (hardware + software) irá rondar os 145 a 150 €, mas é bastante compensatório, pois permite uma poupança evidente de energia e não precisas de ter a preocupação de desligar nenhum PC, pois esse aparelho funciona de forma contínua sem quaisquer problemas e o próprio software permite, para além da transferência de dados para a Internet, um gerenciamento cuidado dos dados, podendo gerar-se os mais variados tipos de gráficos, consoante o objectivo do utilizador.


----------



## HotSpot (23 Nov 2009 às 14:09)

Aproveitei a estabilidade barométrica para calibrar a pressão do MeteoMoita e MeteoCaisdoSodre.

Umas comparações com as estações oficiais do IM, depois da calibração.






Portanto quem quiser aproveitar esta acalmia para calibrar a pressão pode visitar um dos 2 sites para em tempo-real ver o valor da pressão e acertar nas vossas estações. Claro que só é valido para a grande Lisboa.


----------



## lmviana (21 Dez 2009 às 19:29)

Boas Pessoal, sou novo ca no sitio, ja algum tempo q sou aficionado por  estas coisas da meteorologia.
 Como principiante comprei a estação q esteve a venda no lidll na semana passada, identica a uma que ja esteve no ano passado.
  A minha duvida e a seguinte, para que as previçoes feitas pela estação sejam correctas esta tem de estar calibrada certo? para calibrar infelizmente n tenho nenhuma estação meteorologica perto... mas tenho um GPS da Garmin com altimetro barometrico, onde consigo ver dois dados, um diz "Pressao Ambiente" o outro valor chama.se "Barometro" Qual destes valores devo usar para a calibrar? Obrigado pela disponibilidade! E vou deixando dados!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Dez 2009 às 19:56)

lmviana disse:


> Boas Pessoal, sou novo ca no sitio, ja algum tempo q sou aficionado por  estas coisas da meteorologia.
> Como principiante comprei a estação q esteve a venda no lidll na semana passada, identica a uma que ja esteve no ano passado.
> A minha duvida e a seguinte, para que as previçoes feitas pela estação sejam correctas esta tem de estar calibrada certo? para calibrar infelizmente n tenho nenhuma estação meteorologica perto... mas tenho um GPS da Garmin com altimetro barometrico, onde consigo ver dois dados, um diz "Pressao Ambiente" o outro valor chama.se "Barometro" Qual destes valores devo usar para a calibrar? Obrigado pela disponibilidade! E vou deixando dados!



Não há nada melhor que calibrar com as estações à volta. Mal por mal calibra-a em tempo real com a estação de Pedras Rubras do IM, telefonando para lá e pedindo a pressão no momento.

Fá-lo quando a situação barométrica estiver mais estável para que a calibração seja mais eficiente, ou seja, apenas quando a pressão estiver elevada deverás fazer a regulação.


----------



## sandgrain (13 Mar 2010 às 12:40)

Bom dia!

Finalmente recebi a minha WS3500!

Chegou a hora de calibrar a pressão...

Vivo em Cascais e gostaria de saber por que estação me devo orientar.

A estação oficial mais perto é a do cabo raso, mas não dá valores de pressão atmosférica... 

Agradecia a vossa ajuda.

Obrigado


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Mar 2010 às 14:21)

sandgrain disse:


> Chegou a hora de calibrar a pressão...
> 
> Vivo em Cascais e gostaria de saber por que estação me devo orientar.
> 
> A estação oficial mais perto é a do cabo raso, mas não dá valores de pressão atmosférica...



Telefona para o IM e pede-lhes a pressão em tempo real para essa estação. 

Se não houver essa informação, regula-te pela estação amadora de Oeiras, no Wunderground, que costuma ter valores bastante acertados.

É uma boa ocasião para calibrar a pressão, agora que as isóbaras estão mais afastadas e há uma relativa estabilidade atmosférica.


----------



## Zerrui (18 Set 2010 às 21:14)

Olá Iceberg:
Entrei há pouco tempo e só agora reparei na pertinência desta já ansiã questão: Não é fundamental aferir o valor lido no barómetro se só se pretende perceber as variações da pressão atmosférica. De facto, nas "estações meteorológicas decorativas" há sensores de pressão que assinalam as descidas e as subidas rápidas, associando umas e outras a agravamento e a melhoria do estado do tempo. O programa é análogo ao da mudança de côr do 'galo previsor' e à saida ou recolhimento numa casinha de um bonequinho mas aqui, o que se evidencia é a alteração da humidade relativa do ar, apontando céu limpo ou no segundo caso, nebulosidade e ocorrência de chuva. A necessidade de  trabalhar o valor lido no barómetro (que indica cruamente o peso de uma coluna de ar sobre o sensor) será só para dizer com rigor a PA actual no local. Esse valor nem servirá para comparações com outros locais, a não ser que se consulte uma tabela onde se cruza a altitude do local (distância até ao NMM) com a temperatura do ar àquela hora. Então, sim, ficamos com o valor da PA como se a nossa casa estivesse ao nível do mar e poderemos inscrevê-lo num mapa juntamente com os valores de outras localidades e traçar as linhas de 995, 1000, 1005, 1010hPa, etc. Outro caso onde é imprescindível fazer essa adaptação é na aeronáutica, onde os altímetros dos aviões  (o mais frequente é terem dois) são regulados ou com a PA na pista ou com a PA que se sentiria na pista se esta estivesse ao nível do mar. O IM disponibiliza essas tabelas na biblioteca mas não as consulte sem saber a que altitude está o seu sensor de PA. As tabelas, depois, referem-se à temperatura do ar do ambiente do barómetro, pois a pressão do ar é função da temperatura...
Zerrui


----------



## Puma (15 Out 2010 às 09:32)

Boas…..

Como sabem adquiri recentemente um Oregon WMR 200, e ando com o problema de calibrar a pressão.

Através do Google Earth, verifiquei que estou a uma altitude de 120 metros, tendo sido este o valor que inseri na estação, tendo ficado com uma pressão de 978 hPa. 


Para ter uma pressão correcta, que neste momento será de 1005 hPa, tenho que colocar a altitude em aproximadamente 200 metros.

O que para acertar a pressão tenho que _martelar_ a altitude.

O procedimento que estou a fazer está correcto ?

Obrigado.


----------



## fcunha (8 Mar 2012 às 22:33)

*calibrar barómetro*

Olá a todos
A minha Mãe ofereceu-me um barómetro para a minha nova casa. Acontece que não sei como se afina. Já li as instruções mas é pouco claro. refere um parafuso na traseira que tenho que rodar para a direita, mas não sei até onde...Sei que estou em Lisboa a 147 metros de altitude. O que farei mais? Caso seja complicado para um amador como eu, pergunto se existe algum local especializado onde me poderei dirigir.
Obrigado pelo vosso tempo
fcunha


----------



## Vince (9 Mar 2012 às 09:40)

*Re: calibrar barómetro*



fcunha disse:


> Olá a todos
> A minha Mãe ofereceu-me um barómetro para a minha nova casa. Acontece que não sei como se afina. Já li as instruções mas é pouco claro. refere um parafuso na traseira que tenho que rodar para a direita, mas não sei até onde...Sei que estou em Lisboa a 147 metros de altitude. O que farei mais? Caso seja complicado para um amador como eu, pergunto se existe algum local especializado onde me poderei dirigir.
> Obrigado pelo vosso tempo
> fcunha




Se estás em Lisboa, podes calibrar por esta estação que é de confiança, lado direito onde diz PRESSÃO ATM (a laranja):
http://meteoportela.com/


----------



## fcunha (10 Mar 2012 às 12:21)

Parece que entendi.
Obrigado mais uma vez


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (17 Set 2012 às 21:06)

Olá
Tenho verificado que ultimamente a minha wmr88 tem dado valores de humidade e pressão atmosférica muito abaixo do normal.
Por exemplo ás 19h a ema de Monte Real dava 70% de humidade relativa e as ema's de Coimbra e Peniche davam 1015 hpa de pressão atmosférica.
Já a consola da minha estação á mesma hora dava 36% de humidade relativa e 1000 hpa. Não é normal
Visto que não há maneira de calibrar a pressão atmosférica na própria consola dá para calibrá-la através do weather OS ou mesmo wunderground, e a humidade relativa?
Já agora como transfiro dados do weather OS para o wunderground?

Obrigado,
E desculpem a minha ignorância


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (19 Set 2012 às 07:29)

Respostas


----------



## Vince (19 Set 2012 às 08:35)

Isso está explicado neste tópico em anteriores páginas, tens que ajustar a altitude até que a pressão da estação coincida com a pressão observada numa estação oficial do IM mais próxima de ti, de preferência deves fazer isso num dia estável que que a pressão não varie rapidamente visto que o IM não disponibiliza os dados em tempo real mas sim com algum atraso. Podes também recorrer aos meteogramas e cruzar dados para ajuda nessa tarefa.
Mesmo que a altitude final acabe por não ser a que achas que o teu local tem, ignora, o que interessa é a pressão coincidir. Quanto à humidade, tende a variar bastante por vezes, mesmo em zonas próximas. E a Oregon não costuma ter fama de ser muito precisa na HR.



> To set the altitude level compensation for the
> Barometer readings:
> 1. Press SELECT to navigate to the UVI / Barometer /
> Rainfall Area.   will show next to the Area.
> ...


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (19 Set 2012 às 16:24)

Vince disse:


> (...), de preferência deves fazer isso num dia estável que que a pressão não varie rapidamente (...)



Hoje não me parece que seja um desses dias pois não??? Pelo que parece há a possibilidade de formação de células, isso quer dizer que a pressão pode baixar de um momento para o outro, não?
Acho que devo esperar por um dia mais  e com céu limpo de preferência.

Quanto á humidade não há mesmo nada a fazer, pois não? Os valores estão muito baixos para o meu gosto! Durante o dia tem estado nos 30/35%, já á noite não passa dos 60%!!


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Set 2012 às 18:03)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Quanto á humidade não há mesmo nada a fazer, pois não? Os valores estão muito baixos para o meu gosto! Durante o dia tem estado nos 30/35%, já á noite não passa dos 60%!!



Então provavelmente o sensor tá passado, como acontece em muitas estações.


----------



## filipeoliveira (14 Fev 2014 às 19:15)

Boa tarde, tenho uma estação meteorológica Ea2 | LABS.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Alguém me pode ajudar como posso calibrar a pressão atmosférica? Onde é que posso encontrar as estações mais próximas para seguir de referência. Outra coisa se alguém me puder esclarecer, na pressão atmosférica tem lá unidades (MB/HPA), NHG, MMHG.
E além disto tem ao lado ainda ABS ou REL. Alguém me pode esclarecer a diferença e a mais usual? É que não tenho o livro de instruções. :/

Cumps.


----------



## Geiras (14 Fev 2014 às 20:08)

Neste site poderá consultar os dados das estações meteorológicas mais próximas e acertar o valor da pressão atmosférica.

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IBRAGAPA2

(É uma estação meteorológica amadora, de marca Davis mas no mapa do lado direito, pode procurar por outras estações mais próximas)

Quanto as unidades de pressão atmosférica, costuma-se usar o mb (milibar) ou o hPa (hectopascal) cujos valores coincidem um com o outro. 

A "ABS" é o valor de pressão atmosférica absoluto, e a "REL" é o valor de pressão atmosférica relativa, tendo em conta o nível do mar. Por norma usa-se a REL.


----------



## filipeoliveira (14 Fev 2014 às 21:39)

Geiras disse:


> Neste site poderá consultar os dados das estações meteorológicas mais próximas e acertar o valor da pressão atmosférica.
> 
> http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IBRAGAPA2
> 
> ...



Obrigado pela ajuda.


----------



## filipeoliveira (14 Fev 2014 às 21:55)

Geiras disse:


> Neste site poderá consultar os dados das estações meteorológicas mais próximas e acertar o valor da pressão atmosférica.
> 
> http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IBRAGAPA2
> 
> ...



No entanto encontrei este site. Será fiável para calibrar? http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=15&la=18&gid=2743361


----------



## Geiras (15 Fev 2014 às 02:01)

Esse site, bem com a maíoria dos sites que nos informa sobre as condições meteorológicas actuais, numa certa localidade, baseiam-se nos outputs dos modelos numéricos, neste caso creio que seja no GFS. Ou seja, basicamente esses valores representam uma estimativa, tendo em conta aquilo que se prevê. No site que lhe indiquei em cima, apresenta mesmo uma data de estações meteorológicas que estão a registar valores em tempo real. No entanto, podem ter os valores desactualizados, barómetros descalibrados.


----------



## Thomar (15 Fev 2014 às 09:34)

filipeoliveira disse:


> Boa tarde, tenho uma estação meteorológica Ea2 | LABS. (...) É que não tenho o livro de instruções. :/
> 
> Cumps.



Manual de instruções: http://migros-service.migros.ch/med.../000/005/8808968060958/dokument-000005398.pdf


----------



## nguerraneves (15 Fev 2014 às 22:47)

Boa noite,

Sou novo no fórum. Ofereceram-me um barómetro antigo que acabei de colocar na parede. Vivo no centro de Lisboa e disseram-me que tenho de calibrar um parafuso com uma chave de fendas de acordo com a altura a que estou. Alguém me pode informar se é mesmo assim?


----------



## CptRena (16 Fev 2014 às 01:05)

nguerraneves disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Sou novo no fórum. Ofereceram-me um barómetro antigo que acabei de colocar na parede. Vivo no centro de Lisboa e disseram-me que tenho de calibrar um parafuso com uma chave de fendas de acordo com a altura a que estou. Alguém me pode informar se é mesmo assim?




Boa noite e bem vindo

Sim, na parte de trás do barómetro deve estar um parafuso pequenino, de ajuste ou calibração, em relação aos outros maiores de fixação.
Uma vez que vives no centro de Lisboa, o valor mais certo de pressão que tens é do aeroporto, o QNH, que podes ver através da consulta da METAR em

http://aviationweather.gov/adds/met...ndard&chk_metars=on&hoursStr=most recent only

O valor é o que está precedido de um Q (e.g. Q1018), normalmente o último parâmetro da METAR em PT em condições meteo "normais".
Também podes ver a hora do registo, tratando-se do 2º parâmetro da METAR (e.g. 160030Z - significa METAR do dia 16 às 00:30 UTC).

Em princípio será desapertar um pouco para subir e apertar para descer, pelo menos no Barigo que ajudei a calibrar há pouco tempo foi assim. Não esquecer de dar uns toquezinhos para a agulha se ajustar.

Se souber inglês (pode usar um tradutor online, mas perdem-se coisas no processo) tem este site que achei muito esclarecedor no funcionamento de barómetros aneróides 

http://www.bom.gov.au/info/aneroid/aneroid.shtml


----------

